# NEWS FLASH......we have a new MVP



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*BIG CONGRATULATIONS* to *2xg*!!



> Congratulations! We are pleased to present you with the *2011 Microsoft® MVP Award!* This award is given to exceptional technical community leaders who actively share their high quality, real world expertise with others. We appreciate your outstanding contributions in *Windows Expert-Consumer* technical communities during the past year.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

WAY TO GO RAYDA excellent stuff congratulations


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats! Nice work.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Rayda! Well deserved indeed!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Awesome!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the award. I am sure it is well deserved.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Rayda, that is excellent to hear


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Rayda . . I am proud of you!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, ya'll very nice to me.:smile:

Just activated my MVP Status and Profile, and it is Official!

Cheers!!

Rayda


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Rayda, well deserved


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats! +1 MVP!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on MVP! We appreciate your input here at TSF


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats and well deserved.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Rayda!

BG


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations very well deserved!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! You definitely deserve it!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Rayda !!!!




Awesome achievement and well deserved indeed.

John


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Great work Rayda! Congratulations and thank you for your support!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome 2xG!!!! I enjoy working with you and have learned a lot from you.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats to you,may be one day I will have the knowledge you have,


----------



## Isaac DFW IT (Mar 30, 2011)

congrats


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Million of Thanks again!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Did you get your shiny trophy yet?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations again Rayda.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

